# Audi Hill hold retrofit



## orelf12 (Jul 24, 2018)

Has anyone been able to retrofit hill hold assist to their TT/TTS

It's the button which sits behind the electric hand break.

You can get the wiring off eBay but I'm not sure on the coding.

Any help?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Hill hold assist can be coded on without the button, even did it on the mk2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orelf12 (Jul 24, 2018)

ReTTro fit said:


> Hill hold assist can be coded on without the button, even did it on the mk2
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you know the coding to enable this?


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

That button is for hold assist, not hill hold assist. They're different things.

You probably wouldn't want hold assist without the button because being able to turn it off is super useful if you're manoeuvring in a tight spot where you can use the auto creep to move rather than having to press the throttle.


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

I emailed them this question through eBay: Do the instructions include the required coding via VCDS or OBDeleven such as the security access codes to the ABS control unit?

This was their response: Yes with VCDS & VCP coding manual.

So looks like all you need is this cable and the button (although others state that all you need is the coding).


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

As mentioned 
Hill hold assist and hold assist are two different things

Hill assist is purely coding and activates the abs pump to power the brakes for do long etc

Hold assist requires the button and loom and coding as it actually works in conjunction with the electronic handbrake

"Audi hold assist keeps the car stationary once it's stopped and automatically prevents it from rolling on uphill and downhill gradients. ... If the vehicle remains stationary for a long period with Audi hold assist active, the system automatically switches over to the electromechanical parking brake."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

Button and cable it is then. I have it on my A6, so convenient.


----------



## orelf12 (Jul 24, 2018)

scott65742 said:


> I emailed them this question through eBay: Do the instructions include the required coding via VCDS or OBDeleven such as the security access codes to the ABS control unit?
> 
> This was their response: Yes with VCDS & VCP coding manual.
> 
> So looks like all you need is this cable and the button (although others state that all you need is the coding).


I message them and they said that I would need to pay for the coding.

There is a guide for the a3 but I am unsure if coding is the same etc

Anyone who has the button able to send their abs module info?

https://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/h ... it.341939/


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

I'd be pretty pissed off if they don't supply the coding.


----------



## orelf12 (Jul 24, 2018)

scott65742 said:


> I'd be pretty pissed off if they don't supply the coding.


If you read the description on rang it's it says they have a complete kit which has the button and coding for €179

https://www.k-electronic-shop.de/AUDI/A ... paket.html

I called TPS and the button is only £29.

Just need the coding then can complete the retrofit!


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

Sweet, I hadn't seen this one.


----------



## orelf12 (Jul 24, 2018)

scott65742 said:


> I'd be pretty pissed off if they don't supply the coding.


This is what was said when I asked about the coding via message.


----------



## orelf12 (Jul 24, 2018)

scott65742 said:


> Sweet, I hadn't seen this one.


$179 for the complete kit.


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

Including delivery?


----------



## orelf12 (Jul 24, 2018)

scott65742 said:


> Including delivery?


€18 extra I believe.


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm not trolling here, but I don't have it and can't think of a single time I'd need such a function, at least with an auto gearbox. Is it really worth retrofitting!?


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

Have it on my A6 and yes, I really miss it. Worth £200 to retrofit, probably not.


----------



## orelf12 (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi all!

I have scanned a TTS which has hill hold and the only difference I can see is it the long coding.

Both software versions are also different, if I was to copy the long coding from the car which has auto hold, should it work?

See oli tts screen shot which is the car without auto hold









See Steve TTS screen shot for car with auto hold









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Duckworth (Apr 1, 2021)

Hi 0relf - Did you ever find the instructions for coding the hold assist?

I have fitted the cable and button, and used a Kufatec dongle for the coding but my green 'P' light does not show when the hill hold is active.

If you have the coding instructions would you please share.

Many thanks

Jack


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

Number86 said:


> I'm not trolling here, but I don't have it and can't think of a single time I'd need such a function, at least with an auto gearbox. Is it really worth retrofitting!?


I have it, use it all the time in traffic, lights etc. Turn off if maneuvering though but in total that is no worse than constantly using the handbrake on a manual.


----------

